
Xkcd: Orbital Mechanics - ColinWright
https://xkcd.com/1356/
======
stevep98
There is a lot of opportunity to explain engineering concepts through gaming.
Especially training users in intuition, and in the applications of math.

Calculus and trigonometry have tons of applications in aiming mortars!

~~~
HNLurker2
Too bad I can't afford a gaming PC to play KSP.

